# Small game and rabies?



## Capt Quirk (Jul 18, 2009)

Yeah, the city boy that ain't never hunted has another question. As I'm looking at some raccoons today, I was thinking that I'll likely be trying to eat them when we get up there next week. It also dawned on me, that coons sometimes have rabies, as do squirrels (So I've heard). Could somebody give the lowdown on small critters, diseases and parasites?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 18, 2009)

If they are actin` strange, put em out of their misery, and let em lay. And make sure to make sure small game is done, when you cook it.


----------



## deramey67 (Jul 18, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> If they are actin` strange, put em out of their misery, and let em lay. And make sure to make sure small game is done, when you cook it.



that's all you can do nic said it best


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 18, 2009)

Hey Nic, the wife wants to know if you want to come spend a week or so with us? (If nothing else, maybe you can teach her how to fix real southern food, I have obviously failed  )


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 18, 2009)

Capt Quirk said:


> Hey Nic, the wife wants to know if you want to come spend a week or so with us? (If nothing else, maybe you can teach her how to fix real southern food, I have obviously failed  )





Where at in Florida?


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 18, 2009)

Washington Cty, south of Sandersville. We'll be there Wednesday


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Jul 18, 2009)

It will be hard to cook real country food 4 u when u won't eat okra.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 18, 2009)

I've eaten biscuits and sausage gravy and grits most of my life, and I ain't never seen okra anywhere near either one... just the way it should be


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jul 18, 2009)

hawgrider1200 said:


> It will be hard to cook real country food 4 u when u won't eat okra.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jul 18, 2009)

Capt Quirk said:


> I've eaten biscuits and sausage gravy and grits most of my life, and I ain't never seen okra anywhere near either one... just the way it should be



Eatin at the Ihop don't count as country


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 18, 2009)

Just some things I can't do...


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 18, 2009)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Eatin at the Ihop don't count as country


I'll have you know, I make my own sausage gravy from scratch, no mixes here.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 18, 2009)

Capt, I`m a fair cook, but there`s a right smart of folks here who are a lot better at it than I am. Probably not near as grouchy either.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jul 18, 2009)

Capt Quirk said:


> I'll have you know, I make my own sausage gravy from scratch, no mixes here.



Oh so you cook at the Waffel house?????


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 18, 2009)

I really don't do too bad, but I don't get very fancy either. I make some great stews, which is how I'll likely end up fixing most of the small game. If they can't recognize the animal, they are more likely to eat it. I just have to be sure nobody sees me cleaning it first. This will be particularly important when it comes to snake and squirrel. Even I'm not sure about armadillo, possum, and raccoon though. Just add more pepper and onion to the stew, right?


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jul 18, 2009)

So no Okra???
How bout
Possum and sweet taters
egg custurd pie 
sows meat
chittlins
turnup greens
BBQ coon 
rattle snake


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 18, 2009)

No, but I make good Belgian waffles... from a box... Ya win some, you lose some


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 18, 2009)

Read the post above yours. I like rattler, but have no idea what a chittlin is... never had the desire to eat one though.


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Jul 19, 2009)

*Rabbit Tracks Every Where~~>``````````````````````````````````````*

If he don't know what a Chittlin is don't tell him!

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## specialk (Jul 19, 2009)

Capt Quirk said:


> Read the post above yours. I like rattler, but have no idea what a chittlin is... never had the desire to eat one though.



you just told on yourself....they are good, but they DON'T taste like chicken...

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=365666&highlight=mystery

remember, use everything on the hog but the squeal


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 19, 2009)

According to the thread you linked to, I ain't the only one down here that don't care for chittlins. I really don't do organs, those go to the dog.


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Jul 19, 2009)

Capt Quirk, I don't care to eat chitlins either. They been just a little to close to poo, for me to wanna eat em.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 19, 2009)

Might as well eat Hagus...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 19, 2009)

Capt Quirk said:


> Might as well eat Hagus...





It ain`t hagus, it`s hagis.  You must not have any Scottish blood in you?


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 19, 2009)

Now Nic is correcting me?  Actually, it _Haggis_


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 19, 2009)

Capt Quirk said:


> Now Nic is correcting me?  Actually, it _Haggis_





  Why type two of em, when one will do the trick!!


----------



## crbrumbelow (Jul 19, 2009)

DONT EAT OKRA????   Man, fried okra, mashed taters, ham, cat head biscuits, speckled butter beans and fried apple or peach pies for dessert.  gotta go I'm hungry.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 19, 2009)

I still haven't heard what makes Cat head biscuits different from other biscuits... And Nic? Not Scottish, which is good. I still wouldn't eat organs and stomach


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 19, 2009)

A cathead biscuit is just a bigger version of your standard classic biscuit, that`s all. One is good as the other, but with the catheads, you ain`t got to holler for somebody to pass the platter quite as much.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 19, 2009)

Ahhh... the size of a cat's head? Gotcha


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 19, 2009)

See? I'm learning more all the time! By the time we meet up at the Breakfast, Ya'll won't be able to tell I ain't from around there


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 19, 2009)

Capt Quirk said:


> See? I'm learning more all the time! By the time we meet up at the Breakfast, Ya'll won't be able to tell I ain't from around there





We`ll see, you have a lot to learn, but you are proceedin` along sound lines...


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Jul 19, 2009)

hawgrider1200 said:


> It will be hard to cook real country food 4 u when u won't eat okra.



Try slicing raw okra cross ways and put it in salad. You will like it. 

gt40


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 19, 2009)

GT-40 GUY said:


> Try slicing raw okra cross ways and put it in salad. You will like it.
> 
> gt40


Ok... then feed said salad to the Rabbits... got ya


----------



## jackmelson (Jul 19, 2009)

try sopping butter and syrup with your biscuist  or putting sliced tomater  on top of it and put gravy on it   whew  ohh boy  good.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 19, 2009)

The syrup doesn't sound bad at all, and the gravy sounds good too... but I ain't sure about the gravy AND tomato


----------



## redneckcamo (Jul 19, 2009)

home  made  biskets an tomato gravy is yummy !!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 19, 2009)

redneckcamo said:


> home  made  biskets an tomato gravy is yummy !!


You can have mine. And while we're at it, you can have all the okra these people keep wanting to feed me too


----------



## crbrumbelow (Jul 20, 2009)

Home canned tomatoes, stewed with okra a little silver queen corn, lima beans, onion, salt an pepper to taste with some thin corn bread or said cat head biscuits.   Oh yea and add a few small pieces of country ham to stew and it will make a fat man happy.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 20, 2009)

crbrumbelow said:


> Home canned tomatoes, stewed with okra a little silver queen corn, lima beans, onion, salt an pepper to taste with some thin corn bread or said cat head biscuits.   Oh yea and add a few small pieces of country ham to stew and it will make a fat man happy.


There you go... ruining a perfectly fine sounding meal with that nasty okra stuff. Could we forget the okra and get back to small game please? How about them Texas Nine banded Armadillos having Leprosy in the tip of their noses? What about parasites in squirrels and rabbits? Anything I need to know about Possums?


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jul 20, 2009)

Capt Quirk said:


> There you go... ruining a perfectly fine sounding meal with that nasty okra stuff. Could we forget the okra and get back to small game please? How about them Texas Nine banded Armadillos having Leprosy in the tip of their noses? What about parasites in squirrels and rabbits? Anything I need to know about Possums?



I thought Okra was small game


----------



## thomas gose (Jul 20, 2009)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> So no Okra???
> How bout
> Possum and sweet taters
> egg custurd pie
> ...



im coming to your next bbq!everything youve listed so far give me the sweetest dreams!!!throw a cold beer and some horse shoes in there and im on my way!!!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jul 20, 2009)

thomas gose said:


> im coming to your next bbq!everything youve listed so far give me the sweetest dreams!!!throw a cold beer and some horse shoes in there and im on my way!!!



If Ya hunted a Blue dog then you could be a Mafia member .....

It don't get no better than that!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thomas gose (Jul 20, 2009)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> If Ya hunted a Blue dog then you could be a Mafia member .....
> 
> It don't get no better than that!!!!!!!!!



LOL well maybe ill have a cook out and bring you mafia members back into the world of coon huntin with an invite!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jul 20, 2009)

thomas gose said:


> LOL well maybe ill have a cook out and bring you mafia members back into the world of coon huntin with an invite!



You got an open invite to hunt and cook out with us any time 







































































Just leave that Walcur dog at home


----------



## thomas gose (Jul 20, 2009)

will do long as you throw down with groceries like you listed earlier!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jul 20, 2009)

thomas gose said:


> will do long as you throw down with groceries like you listed earlier!



you bring the beer and I'll cook


----------



## thomas gose (Jul 20, 2009)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> you bring the beer and I'll cook



that my friend is a DEAL!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jul 20, 2009)

No jokin we can set up a date and get this done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Bud Light!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thomas gose (Jul 20, 2009)

be like a cooner meet and greet. be alot of fun lets hook it up!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jul 20, 2009)

thomas gose said:


> be like a cooner meet and greet. be alot of fun lets hook it up!



South meets North sounds like a plan ......

We can do it


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 20, 2009)

Man... my thread has done been hijacked! By a bunch of okra eaters no less!


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Jul 20, 2009)

*it happens*



Capt Quirk said:


> Man... my thread has done been hijacked! By a bunch of okra eaters no less!



Stuff happens.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 20, 2009)

And how


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey if u got a little hog wire or chain link we can make u a hog trap so you can eat pork instead of nasty old coons.


----------



## thomas gose (Jul 20, 2009)

you must be a yankee bred floridian if you wont eat okra!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 20, 2009)

No freezer, so we'll be settling for small game until then. I ain't killing something to let it go to waste. Of course, there is a smokehouse in my future, just not sure of when.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 20, 2009)

thomas gose said:


> you must be a yankee bred floridian if you wont eat okra!


Hawgrider... you want to share my reasoning with him?


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jul 20, 2009)

Capt Quirk said:


> Hawgrider... you want to share my reasoning with him?



Just a shame a grown man can't eat right


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Jul 20, 2009)

*Nuggets*



thomas gose said:


> you must be a yankee bred floridian if you wont eat okra!


Capt says he don't like okra, he says it's his choice, Like he had an analogy about having the choice to have your nuggets caught in a bear trap or not.  

Cap I'm askeered I've messed this up.

What if he is a Yankee bred Floridian? If he was born in the north and had to good sense to get south soon as he could woudn't that make him a smart feller?


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jul 20, 2009)

thomas gose said:


> you must be a yankee bred floridian if you wont eat okra!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jul 20, 2009)

bet ya never heard of Jamey Johnson either................


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 21, 2009)

Pretty close. Hawgrider said that I must have had a sheltered life to never have eaten okra. I said I ain't never been clamped in a beartrap either, but it was a matter of choice, not being sheltered  I have eaten okra a couple times, but that was when I was in jail, and had little choice. I swore that was two things I never wanted to experience again.


----------



## thomas gose (Jul 21, 2009)

he aint gotta be born up north to be yankee bred! just most yankees aint got these god givin taste buds we have in the south. honestly they are the best kind to invite to a eatin because most are good company and i have plenty of leftovers when they leave.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 21, 2009)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> bet ya never heard of Jamey Johnson either................



Nope, more of a Marshal Tucker fan, and don't do the Country Music thing. But there was a Johnny Johnson lived across the street from me as a kid.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jul 21, 2009)

Capt Quirk said:


> Pretty close. Hawgrider said that I must have had a sheltered life to never have eaten okra. I said I ain't never been clamped in a beartrap either, but it was a matter of choice, not being sheltered  I have eaten okra a couple times, but that was when I was in jail, and had little choice. I swore that was two things I never wanted to experience again.



They must not had soap on a rope there


----------



## thomas gose (Jul 21, 2009)

Capt Quirk said:


> Pretty close. Hawgrider said that I must have had a sheltered life to never have eaten okra. I said I ain't never been clamped in a beartrap either, but it was a matter of choice, not being sheltered  I have eaten okra a couple times, but that was when I was in jail, and had little choice. I swore that was two things I never wanted to experience again.



now i know hes not from the south! every jail ive ever been in serve dry bologna and stale bread. okra behind bars would be a blessing!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jul 21, 2009)

Capt Quirk said:


> Nope, more of a Marshal Tucker fan, and don't do the Country Music thing. But there was a Johnny Johnson lived across the street from me as a kid.



Good Gawd son Now we know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jul 21, 2009)

thomas gose said:


> now i know hes not from the south! every jail ive ever been in serve dry bologna and stale bread. okra behind bars would be a blessing!



Never in my life


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 21, 2009)

Yeah, and that makes it more of a pleasant stay? Just being caged with animals and being fed food I wouldn't give my dog is enough reason.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jul 21, 2009)

Capt Quirk said:


> Nope, more of a Marshal Tucker fan, and don't do the Country Music thing. But there was a Johnny Johnson lived across the street from me as a kid.



Dang I thought Marshal was country


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 21, 2009)

You thought wrong... southern rock


----------



## thomas gose (Jul 21, 2009)

Capt Quirk said:


> Yeah, and that makes it more of a pleasant stay? Just being caged with animals and being fed food I wouldn't give my dog is enough reason.



dang right all the violence and soul food make me feal right at home!


----------



## thomas gose (Jul 21, 2009)

Capt Quirk said:


> You thought wrong... southern rock



thats a fine line not even worth the crossin!!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 21, 2009)

thomas gose said:


> dang right all the violence and soul food make me feal right at home!



Have at it then


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Jul 21, 2009)

*Marshal Tucker*



Capt Quirk said:


> Nope, more of a Marshal Tucker fan.


Now I know fer sure he's a smart feller, Marshal Tucker band is some good music, least they were when the Caldwell brothers were still alive. 

Quirk, u know where they got that name for their band?


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Jul 21, 2009)

*country music*



jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Dang I thought Marshal was country



Shoot ya'll today's "country" ain't real country. Talk to me about Waylon, Willie, and DAC that's real country.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 21, 2009)

I was going to say it was a teacher, but that is the wrong band  I heard it once before, but don't remember.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 21, 2009)

Now Waylon Jennings I know! Just some good ol boys, never meaning no harm...


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jul 21, 2009)

Jamey Johnson is old school new country google him and see!!!!!!


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Jul 21, 2009)

Capt Quirk said:


> I was going to say it was a teacher, but that is the wrong band  I heard it once before, but don't remember.



It was the blind music teacher that rented the space the band would later use for a practice hall, the keys had his name on em. The band when  trying to find a name used his. When they first started "touring" the folks would wanna know which one was Marshal Tucker. Lynard Skynard took their name from the gym teacher and coach from their high school.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 21, 2009)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Jamey Johnson is old school new country google him and see!!!!!!


Old school new country... if that ain't an oxymoron!


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Jul 21, 2009)

*Huh????*



Capt Quirk said:


> Old school new country... if that ain't an oxymoron!



What the heck does that supposed to mean "old school new country"?


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 21, 2009)

hawgrider1200 said:


> What the heck does that supposed to mean "old school new country"?



Beats me. Danged kids today are always talkin "Old skool this" and "old skool that"... I am Old and schooled, but I have no idea what they are talking about. I probably have clothes older than them


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jul 21, 2009)

Capt Quirk said:


> Beats me. Danged kids today are always talkin "Old skool this" and "old skool that"... I am Old and schooled, but I have no idea what they are talking about. I probably have clothes older than them



If ya got clothes older than me then they came over on the mayflower then son.................


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 21, 2009)

Well, I'd love to sit here and argue okra versus good taste, but I have a long day ahead of me tomorrow. In just another 24 hours, I'm pulling out of here and heading to the new homestead. Goodnight, and I'll catch you tomorrow before we leave.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jul 21, 2009)

YEP 

uP BY 7 TO LOAD THE MELONS 

Later


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Jul 21, 2009)

*methusela*



jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> If ya got clothes older than me then they came over on the mayflower then son.................



wouldn't that make u a little older than Methusela?


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 21, 2009)

Nope, didn't come over over on the Mayflower... But I remember hearing about the ride over


----------

